# Dropbox Android Sync? Alternative? Solution?



## shiv thrice (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there a way to have my new hp touchpad running cm7 to sync certain folders? Dropbox is a no go, since It doesn't seem to have an sync function like the desktop version. Is there any alternatives?

I have gameboid installed on my phone and touchpad. I want to be able to save a game on my touchpad and pick up my phone and wait the very small file download time to sync the saved file and pick up where I saved. Anyone have any solutions?


----------



## NYC Coyote (Sep 14, 2011)

Dropsync: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.ttxapps.dropsync&hl=en


----------



## shiv thrice (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you sir


----------

